# My dog is a thief !!!!



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 14, 2018)

OMG ...Hunter ... how could you  ????   LOL    Yesterday I went to Pet World Warehouse - it's one of those pet stores that you can bring your dogs inside .  We walked down all the aisles together. He was such a good boy .... they keep all kinds of  dog treats  and bones on the bottom shelves -
(probably because if your dog picks it up ,you'll feel guilty and buy it ~~  )   Hunter was a good boy ,touched nothing.... but while I was checking out, I didn't notice - he snatched a catnip toy out of a bin ! (Once again  - that  bin was at floor level.) Nobody noticed ! Once we were in the car I saw this little sparkly thing sticking out of the side of his mouth. I laughed so hard .... of all the dog treats he could have stolen - he took a catnip toy !!!  LOL   I have a feeling , life with Hunter is going to be a blast !  LOL


----------



## Olivia (Mar 14, 2018)

I Love that! LOL! Your dog has moxie.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 14, 2018)

Send the toy over here, my cat will enjoy it and trade it for a stick to fetch


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2018)

That's so funny!  I take my dog to the stores she is allowed, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh that's funny, Catnip of all things. Maybe he needs a DNA test?


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2018)

My sister had a border collie and since he had nothing to herd, he fetched.  Neighbors' lawnchairs, doormats, tricycles, laundry, you name it....if it was available, he "fetched" it.  He just couldn't understand why nobody was happy about that.  He was doing a great job, in his opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2018)

Maybe Hunter wanted to cop a buzz.


----------

